#ubuntu-phone 2011-11-22
<jussi> so... 3 who appear to be finns/located in finland... :D Who here is employed by canonical? I know po-pey is...
<MrChrisDruif> popey; look at the link in the topic, I think you added it to swiftly after added the topic of TABLET
<popey> hah
<popey> oops
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-phone to: Welcome to #ubuntu-phone | http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<popey> ahem
<popey> sorry about that
<jussi> haha
<MrChrisDruif> Well, I spotted it soon enough, so not too much harm was done I think =)
<Wellark> jussi: a Finn and damn proud of it o/
<Wellark> :)
<Wellark> and employed by Canonical
<Wellark> we should get a drink sometime
 * MrChrisDruif wants to get employed by Canonical
<mika_> *cough* o/ to both
<mika_> maxolase1squad: I noticed you've set up Ubuntu_on_Phone page on wiki
<maxolase1squad> I took that as an action item at UDS.
<mika_> that's cool, i just initially missed out on that, sorry!
<maxolase1squad> I'm definitely looking forward to doing more for the Ubuntu on phone project.
<mika_> question is should it be UbuntuPhone, ubuntu-phone or Ubuntu_on_phone
<mika_> I went for UbuntuPhone, since that's more aligned to wiki syntax...
<mika_> and added link to ubuntu-phone
<mika_> is it somehow different that you're doing there?
<maxolase1squad> Could you restate the question?
<maxolase1squad> If UbuntuPhone is more in line with the standard wiki naming, then it's probably a better idea to use that.
 * MrChrisDruif thinks UbuntuPhone
<maxolase1squad> I've udpated the blueprint to point to UbuntuPhone
<maxolase1squad> s/udpated/updated
<mika_> right, ok
<mika_> i just wanted to see that we can align on the naming and our efforts :)
<maxolase1squad> I trashed Ubuntu_on_Phone
<maxolase1squad> To avoid confusion
<jussi> Wellark: yup! where you based?
<jussi> heya mika_
<jussi> btw, I should make it clear that I am not a finn, but I do live here
<Wellark> jussi: :D
<Wellark> jussi: I'm based in Tampere
<jussi> Wellark: ahh, so south of here then :)
 * jussi is oulu based
<jussi> Wellark: who is leading this effort from canonical's side do you know?
<mika_> eu
<mika_> i mean hello
<Wellark> jussi: effort of getting drunk?
<Wellark> err.. drink
<jussi> Wellark: no... the phone effort :D
<Wellark> jussi: mika_ atm
<Wellark> his our Mr. Phone
<Wellark> he is
<mika_> yeah, for the design bits, it's yours truly
<Wellark> I can try to get some responcibility on the implementation side (^.^)
<Wellark> _try_
<Wellark> would be fun
#ubuntu-phone 2011-11-23
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-phone to: Welcome to #ubuntu-phone | http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone | This channel is logged to http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<callumsaunders1> I'm surprised this room is so quiet, i thought this would be where all the action would be
<MrChrisDruif> Haha, sorry it isn't ;-)
<jussi> oh the action is here, we just dont talk about it...
<MrChrisDruif> Currently I'm focusing on TV ;-)
<jussi> everyone is busy working...
<jussi> except me - Im haging out by myself on g+ :D
<callumsaunders1> lol
<jussi> google's moustache thing is funny to play with though...
<callumsaunders1> it really is,
<callumsaunders1> i have gave all my friends massive beards
<jussi> Im hanging out if anyone feels like a conversation with some random person
<MrChrisDruif> jussi; ???mustache....google????
<jussi> MrChrisDruif: google hangouts have the ability to add a moustache to your video stram...
<jussi> its funny for the first 5 mins
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm...okay =|)
<MrChrisDruif> Yes, the | should represent a mustache ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm ;-|)
<jussi> MrChrisDruif: come join us!
<MrChrisDruif> Not right now =|)
#ubuntu-phone 2011-11-27
<imnichol> Anyone got their ears on?
<dmj726> imnichol: huh?
